# Video games disconnecting mid game



## EleMeloon (Mar 27, 2018)

So for the last... 6 months or so my video games have been disconnecting from the internet after I'd say 5 minutes, back when I played a lot of League of Legends it will dc me as I got into game, I would have to turn the modem on and off again just to play, wasting another 5-10 minutes. After getting pissed off at it I gave up on gaming. Now I have wiped my laptop and installed Hearthstone and it still does the same thing!!!!

Someone please help I'm loosing my mind!!


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Have you checked with your ISP to see if there are any connectivity issues ?


----------



## EleMeloon (Mar 27, 2018)

It only happens on my laptop, everything else in the house works fine


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does the laptop have a Intel wireless card?


----------



## EleMeloon (Mar 27, 2018)

It has 
Qualcomm Atheros QCA61x4A Wireless Network Adapter


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try setting the roaming setting to the lowest you have in the option list.
For how to get to it see this article > https://blogs.umass.edu/Techbytes/2...ats-the-difference-between-2-4ghz-and-5-0ghz/


----------



## STEEEVEN808 (Jul 14, 2018)

Are you close to your wireless router?


----------

